# Hereford



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Because I love them soooo much, some pics ^^


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I love hereford too! Thank you for the pics!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

sooo cute why cant you be closer to me lol I want to steal them


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha they're mine!! :lol: And I'm proud of it :love1


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

lol it seems with all the shows in cali all the breeders live hours away from me and even then I still can't seem to find one that breeds Herefords... maybe someday I will luck out and find some in a pet store (yeah right lol)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll confess that Hereford is not a variety of mouse I admire, BUT.....that said, your photos are brill and do them a great service! They look very pretty


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

BlackCat99 said:


> lol it seems with all the shows in cali all the breeders live hours away from me and even then I still can't seem to find one that breeds Herefords... maybe someday I will luck out and find some in a pet store (yeah right lol)


There's just one option left.. You have to come to Belgium :ange


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

BlackCat99... I'm pretty far away but up here in Salem, OR I breed herefords.  If you ever decide to take a road trip!


----------

